# vBulleting asking to sync EN World and Facebook accounts?



## Klaus

When I try entering the D&D And Pathfinder forum, I guess this error message:



> To access this category you must sync (connect) your facebook account with EN World: RPG News & Reviews account.




... which seems awfully weird.


----------



## EtanMoonstar

After syncing said account, it then insists that you join the ENWorld Facebook group. The group requires approval to join, however, which means no accessing D&D boards at the moment. =P


----------



## Sunseeker

I want to make a note, just in case this is legit policy, I will not do it.  If that means I can't use EN World because I won't link my life into Facebook, so be it.


----------



## Shemeska

Likewise, I'd prefer not to have to link my account here and Facebook.


----------



## Skryme

A really bad idea.  No way I'm coming out of the gaming closet to my family and friends.   I hope they reconsider this policy.


----------



## Kaodi

Might I suggest that perhaps this is a sort of bug that we are experiencing at the moment? I would be a little incredulous if Morrus intentionally just suddenly sprung such a potentially controversial requirement on us. I would think it more likely that this was supposed to be optional functionality that has mistakenly been enabled on everyone...


----------



## Sunseeker

Kaodi said:


> Might I suggest that perhaps this is a sort of bug that we are experiencing at the moment? I would be a little incredulous if Morrus intentionally just suddenly sprung such a potentially controversial requirement on us. I would think it more likely that this was supposed to be optional functionality that has mistakenly been enabled on everyone...




I suspect this is the case, clearly it doesn't apply to _all_ the forums so it's not new default vBulletin requirements.  But none-the-less I want to be clear where I stand on the issue.


----------



## rgard

Yes, this isn't Morrus' MO.  That said I hope this is a glitch.  I'm don't have a facebook account.


----------



## Tovec

It is fairly plain from where I'm sitting. If this "connect facebook" thing is in, then I'm out. No effin way am I connecting this account to facebook. You people don't know who Tovec is in the real world and I'm keeping it that way.


----------



## GX.Sigma

I also agree that it is a bad idea.

That said, I did do it. This post is just a test to see if it's different.

Does anyone notice anything different about this post? Check out my profile. Can you find my real name anywhere?


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead

More than a little weird. Also, "facebook" was spelled without a capital "F". It's too specific to be a bug though.

What about people who don't have a Facebook account?


----------



## Obryn

Somebody's already hunted down personal information about me over elfgame crap once.  I'm not really interested in making obsessive nerd doxxing easier in the future.

-O


----------



## Zustiur

[MENTION=6690511]GX.Sigma[/MENTION] 
Your post looks 100% normal, and I could not find any link to your FB account, nor to your real name in your profile.


----------



## Obryn

It looks like it's back to open?


----------



## The Shadow

This strikes me as quite incredibly invasive for the privilege of chatting about pretending to be an elf.

If this is for real, seeya!


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead

Obryn said:


> It looks like it's back to open?




Not for me (unless I need to clear my cache).


----------



## Obryn

(Psi)SeveredHead said:


> Not for me (unless I need to clear my cache).



Well, I'm getting Invalid Thread errors instead of demands to connect via facebook.  Maybe this is an improvement?


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead

It's still telling me the same thing (connect via Facebook).

Not that I'm interesting in linking, but ... there's no link.


----------



## GX.Sigma

I linked my account to Facebook... but now if I try to use the D&D boards, it links me to Facebook, which shows me this screen:




I _really _don't want to click Allow. It's a shame, because there's a lot of D&D-related stuff I wanted to discuss today.


----------



## JamesonCourage

(Psi)SeveredHead said:


> It's still telling me the same thing (connect via Facebook).
> 
> Not that I'm interesting in linking, but ... there's no link.



Same.

The message is the same, and, like you, I have no interest in linking (and won't, if it comes down to it). I've been checking  [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]'s twitter once every couple hours today (not a member of twitter, so I have no idea if I'm missing stuff), and I've seen no mentions of EN World, really, but he has a ton of posts today, so I might've missed something.


----------



## RangerWickett

I can read this thread, and the Storyhour forum. The E.N. Publishing forum gives me an error.

Russ said he was 'trying a thing' earlier. It apparently did something sucky. He should undo that thing.


----------



## Sunseeker

Being able to connect to Facebook is fine for people who want to, I have no issue with that, but this should not be mandatory....


----------



## GX.Sigma

Okay, I didn't click allow, but now when I go to the D&D forum, instead of linking me directly to Facebook, ENWorld says I need to be a member of the Facebook group to use the forum. 

Seems like there's some tinkering still going on.


----------



## The Shadow

GX.Sigma said:


> I linked my account to Facebook... but now if I try to use the D&D boards, it links me to Facebook, which shows me this screen:
> 
> View attachment 57718
> 
> I _really _don't want to click Allow. It's a shame, because there's a lot of D&D-related stuff I wanted to discuss today.




In a fit of stupidity earlier, I did click Allow on my phone.  Then it asked me to allow it to post to all my friends, then took me to a group I needed permission to join.

Now on my phone, a little link to my Facebook occurs next to my username at the top.

But that doesn't happen on my PC, just on my phone.  This strikes me as weird.

Nor can I find any way to undo it, either on my phone or my PC.

I want all Facebook information scrubbed from my account, effective immediately.

P.S.  Though on my PC, I do get a checkbox at the bottom of the post, saying, "Publish to Facebook".  Thankfully it isn't checked by default.


----------



## GreyLord

It seems I'm not alone in joining the hordes who are getting this "To access this category you must sync (connect) your facebook account with EN World: RPG News & Reviews account." line.  Morrus had the note that he was "doing a thing" earlier this evening, I'm thinking he made a mistake when trying to implement it, or at least I hope that's what happened.


----------



## Morrus

Yikes, that was a torrent of emails to wake up to! Sorry about about that; I'd have fixed this sooner but I was asleep!

Should be fixed now.


----------



## Dungeonstone

I am still getting the message...



> To access this category you must sync (connect) your facebook account with EN World: RPG News & Reviews account.


----------



## JamesonCourage

Fixed on my end. Thank you very much


----------



## Morrus

Dungeonstone said:


> I am still getting the message...




For which forum?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Still getting it for Tabletop & Miscalleneous.


----------



## Morrus

How about now? 

I was trying to create Facebook group for folks on there to join where their posts in it could show as posts here, too. Seems it went both ways!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Seems OK now.


----------



## Klaus

Yeah, that seems to fix it! Thanks, Guvnor!


----------



## The Shadow

How do I go about unlinking Facebook?


----------



## Morrus

The Shadow said:


> How do I go about unlinking Facebook?




Settings > Edit Connections


----------



## The Shadow

Morrus said:


> Settings > Edit Connections




Ah!  All is well in the universe once more.

Thank you kindly!


----------

